# STAVROS S NIARCHOS to sold at Auction



## Degzie

It has been announced that the STAVROS S NIARCHOS is to sold by Public closed bid Auction.
she is been retired on the from the Tall Ships Adventures fleet on Saturday 30th September 2017, this due to the ever increasing cost of running her. It is hoped to replace the Stavros with a smaller cost effective ship.
C.W. Kellock & co Ltd a London Ship broker is running the Public closed auction that finishes on the 20th September 2017.
Lets hope she stay's under the red ensign as she is I think the biggest sailing ship under UK flag.
will be a shame to see her go as I have had many memorable voyage's on her!


----------



## Ian Lawson

Stavros would turn in his grave if he she were moved from the present FOC she fly's.


----------



## Basil

I understand that part of the problem for her and PW is that the 3/O & Asst. Eng. were required by EU regs to hold a watchkeeping certificate.
I sailed as crew (once - FoC (Thumb)), several times as Asst. Eng. and was recommended for 3/O training but then the regs changed.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

My Niece Kim did a trip in the Stavros when she was 16. She was part of a crew of local kids from Wirral, selected because of their general good behaviour and attitude, for "A Chance of a Lifetime" cruise organised by Merseyside Police
They joined the ship in Amsterdam and sailed to Le Havre, Cork, Dublin and Docked in Birkenhead ten days later, 
I was down at Alfred locks watching the Stavros come in, with all these youngsters up on the yardarms singing and waving. 
Kim still says 15 years later that it was the best experience of her life.


----------



## Degzie

Hi Pat
If I remember correctly the Chance 'Of A Life Time' was organised by Inspector John Kelly of the Merseyside Police. John did good work all them years ago but due to lack of finances and lack of sponsorship they stopped doing it. Between 2008 and 2016 Wirral Safer Schools Police officers of which I was part of, and with the support of the secondary Schools that we where post in ran numerous voyage's on the Stavros and Challenger yachts. Again the aim was to take young people both with good behaviour and bad. At the end of the all the voyages you also way heard that it was a great experience and that they wanted to come back, which some did.
Degzie


----------



## James_C

Basil said:


> I understand that part of the problem for her and PW is that the 3/O & Asst. Eng. were required by EU regs to hold a watchkeeping certificate.
> I sailed as crew (once - FoC (Thumb)), several times as Asst. Eng. and was recommended for 3/O training but then the regs changed.


EU regs don't apply. They are either MCA or STCW requirements, likely the latter.


----------



## Basil

James_C said:


> EU regs don't apply. They are either MCA or STCW requirements, likely the latter.


Thanks, James. We thought it was something to do with EU.
I DID think it odd that I could, at one time, be in charge of a watch on 10,000 shp steam turbines and 1.3mW of generating capacity with no ticket and, suddenly, someone decides I need a watchkeeping certificate.
As mentioned by Pat and Degzie, I'm sure it was a great experience for the paying crew. I heard someone mention that they preferred the square riggers because it was more like the old days. (That is, I thought, if you discounted the RO water makers, hot showers, AC, nice comfy fixed bunks, sewage plant, twin diesels, electric light, vg food, kindly bosuns, lack of rats, no reported scurvy etc etc (Thumb) )


----------



## Degzie

I don't know the result of the auction but the Stavros has been renamed SUNSET anyone know who the owner is now? She is at present berthed in Weymouth .
Degzie


----------



## stein

Still under British flag it says here: https://www.vesselfinder.com/vessels/SUNSET-IMO-9222314-MMSI-232007330


----------

